# GE Reveal Light bulbs



## StainlessSteel (Oct 9, 2005)

So... what do you all have to say about them?

Better? Worse? Stupid? Good color?

Any opinion would be appreciated.

Have a good one.

SS


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 9, 2005)

We have some of these in our chandeliers which are actually the only incandescents remaining in the house. The color is much nicer than a regular incandescent in that it's much less yellow. Drawbacks are that it's still yellowish compared to the 5000K fluorescents we use everywhere else, and it's still an incandescent with all the other usual drawbacks (low efficiency, heat, short life). Technically, the output is about 15% less than a regular bulb but I haven't noticed the difference.

If you have small base candelabra type bulbs for which CFLs aren't readily available I'd recommend these. For regular base bulbs if you want something whiter just get 4100K or 5000K CFLs. They'll be whiter than Reveal and use much less energy.


----------



## georges80 (Oct 9, 2005)

We have them in the bathroom. The rest of the house is fluoro - but for the bathroom it is nice to get some reasonably sunlight correct lighting when the missus is checking out her beautiful face before heading out 

Been in the fixtures for a few months now and no negative issues to report.

george.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the color rendition for a reading light. Like jtr said, they still have the usual drawbacks of incandescents, and they have a slightly shorter life than regular incandescents because of the additional heat buildup inside the lamp, but they do produce pleasing light.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with the good color rendition. They take a little getting accustomed to, but they're really very nice.


----------



## asdalton (Oct 12, 2005)

jtr1962 said:


> Technically, the output is about 15% less than a regular bulb but I haven't noticed the difference.



In my previous two apartments, I used GE Reveal bulbs to replace the very inefficient, yellowish "super long life" lamps that the landlord had installed. So they were actually a step up in brightness.


----------



## buba (Oct 12, 2005)

Full color spectrum lighting is the way to go whether incandescent or fluorescent. The Reveal from GE covers that well as do other “Daylight" bulbs from other companies. Artists and photographers are now starting to use full spectrum lighting in studios to get better color renderings.


----------



## dbedit (Oct 12, 2005)

I have to say I like them for my use.....When tying fishing flies they work well with a cheap clamp light over the tying vice. The color of the light really shows off the variations in material colors when tying. Alot cheaper than many other light designed for this purpose.


----------

